# Melanotan ii dosage on slin pin with 100 tick marks



## soooooawesome (Apr 30, 2011)

peptide calculator i think is calculating wrong for the insulin syringe I am using.  I am using a 100 unit 1 cc insulin syringe.  This syringe has 100 tick marks, I believe each containing 1 unit per tick mark.  the peptide calculator keeps changing my calculations to 2 units per tick mark. if that were the case i am assuming this would be a 200 unit syringe.  What do you guys think?


----------



## soooooawesome (Apr 30, 2011)

My guess is that if each tick mark equals 100 mcg, then for my 500 mcg dose I need to fill to the 5th tick mark, or halfway to the 10 on the syringe?  man, am i dense or what?


----------



## Ravager (Apr 30, 2011)

How much BW did you reconstitute with?


----------



## Ravager (Apr 30, 2011)

I use 2cc of Bac water.

Thus, 1/10 of the 1cc insulin syringe (a VERY small amount) = 500mcg.

If you only added 1cc of BAC water, then its half of that. a SUPER small amount.

Thats why most dilute it with 2cc to make it easier to measure small amounts.

Hope this helps.


----------



## soooooawesome (May 1, 2011)

That is great, thanks!!!


----------



## Fail (May 11, 2011)

soooooawesome said:


> That is great, thanks!!!



Peptidecalc was correct after all, yes?

100 unit slin pins have 50 marks equaling 100ius...2 per mark.  Ravager has a good strategy


----------



## BrittLWatts (Aug 20, 2011)

Can anyone tell me where 100 mcg would be on an insulin syringe that is one ml/cc and had markings on the side that go to 100? What is a slip pin? Is it the same as a syringe?


----------

